# Anyone who can help in nc????



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Has she posted for help on Facebook? Of course, she will need to make sure whoever volunteers is trustworthy!
I think it might help to know how many puppies in all?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bumping! Anyone?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for help


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Have you contacted any local shelters to ask about transport groups? I know that a few of the transport groups from up north who pick up dogs and puppies at our shelter will help out with transports for other organizations if they have extra space in their vehicle. It might be worth asking about.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

What you need is transport from Pinehurst to Greensboro? Just making sure I'm understanding correctly. 

I so hate this wasn't for today--I just left Sanford and came back to Greensboro this afternoon and am just now seeing this.

How many pups are there? I'm assuming someone would need a truck so the 4 crates can fit in the back. I know I couldn't fit but one or two (depending on size) in my vehicle. I can crosspost on FB to see if anyone there can help. I also am a member of a transport group there, that I can ask on. 

Let me know the specifics and we'll see if anyone can help.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh maybe I'm confusing myself. Pups can get a ride to GSO, but need to go to Martinsville? At 6 am tomorrow...is that right?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wagners Mom said:


> Oh maybe I'm confusing myself. Pups can get a ride to GSO, but need to go to Martinsville? At 6 am tomorrow...is that right?



That is right, as of now, my friend Debbie is transporting herself as she has 16 puppies going to rescue. Finding a vehicle large enough has been a challenge. Thank you for offering to help.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> That is right, as of now, my friend Debbie is transporting herself as she has 16 puppies going to rescue. Finding a vehicle large enough has been a challenge. Thank you for offering to help.


You are welcome. I live in Greensboro--and am sorry I didn't see this until later this afternoon.

Keep me in mind if you get in a bind again and I'll do everything I can to help--including drive them myself when possible.


----------

